# Queenie from Baltiimore County Animal Control



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Queenie is a 1 year old female GSD, who "was" at the Baltimore County Animal Control. Someone on my community yahoo group had inquired about adopting a GSD. I told her about Queenie. She was told that Queenie went to rescue, but they would not say which one.

Is there a rescue here that has her and would like me to refer a potential adopter to your website? If so, could you please send me a PM?

Thanks,
Jan


----------

